# 3-4 tuna tins a day....bad??



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Since i work silly hours and neither have the time nor money to prepare actual meals the night before etc i was wondering....is a tin of tuna every 2-3 hours a p1ss poor or quite effective way of meeting protein needs??

I have been relying on shakes between my normal 3 meals, like 2-3 a day but due to work commitments i`m usually away from home and therefore unable to make shakes when required. Taking a few tins of tuna out with me and devouring whenever would be WAY more convenient.

I`m just talking between meals here and maybe before bed? Evening meal would consist of steak, lunch - chicken sarnies, breakfast - eggs or whatever and of course i`d be getting plenty of good fats etc.

Anyway, i know its probably a BAD idea but interested to hear your thoughts on it, cheers:thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

A tin of tuna can hold atleast 25g of protein.. so its good to go!


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

It's got a good amount of protien but Bad because of the amount of mercury you are getting from it.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Banditt said:


> It's got a good amount of protoen but Bad because of the amounts of mercy you are getting from it.


Yeah thats one thing i`m bothered bout...worries me. Is there a supplement or something on the market as a way round high mercury levels?? Heard myprotein did a capsule or something??

Cheers for the input so far peeps!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Ahhh go on, takes no time to make up a load of meals, you must have an hour or so a week where you can cook off a few chickens, poach a bit of fish, steam a bit of veg and chill it all down, bung it in individual containers in fridge n freeze it till needed?


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree with Blutos ,i suppose in an emergency protein situation a tin of tuna is great to meet your needs !

Just wouldn't make it a daily habit cos of the mercury thing!...But if its your only option aside from what Blutos said then go for it


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Also eggs are easy to make boil aload of them and store them I'm tubs for work or even cold scambled egg int the worst. pluss there cheap as chips to buy.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Also eggs are easy to make boil aload of them and store them I'm tubs for work or even cold scambled egg int the worst. pluss there cheap as chips to buy.


Started doin this nite before for breakfast actually...Though wondering how many is enough for one "meal"?? will 4 be sufficient?


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Well it depends on the size of your eggs. I have 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites. But that's just me others will have diffrent goals and needs.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Well it depends on the size of your eggs. I have 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites. But that's just me others will have diffrent goals and needs.


True, well my goal is simply size!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

6 whole eggs = 36g protein


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

How many cans of tuna would be safe to eat a day? because of the mercury...


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

coflex said:


> 6 whole eggs = 36g protein


36g seems a lot for one sitting like....reckoning 4 would probably suffice...


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Well eggs are deffo your friend if your bulking you could keep a few more of the yolks as their good fats.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Mercury issue is way over-hyped IMO mate, I ate 5+ tins a day at one point and my willy didn't fall off or anything lol.


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

skipjack said:


> 36g seems a lot for one sitting like....reckoning 4 would probably suffice...


36 grams is a good amount of protien to be eating


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Apparently according to some studies one a week is the safe level!

No good to us obviously!! :confused1:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mroussell5.htm


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Mercury issue is way over-hyped IMO mate, I ate 5+ tins a day at one point and my willy didn't fall off or anything lol.


 :lol: Scary thought!! As long as your getting plenty of other nutrion, vitamins etc it cant be too serious...theres no warning on the tin or anything.

Give a scientist ANY food and he`ll find some way of scaring the sh1t outta people


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree mate, everything causes cancer etc these days.


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Well each to their own i supose lads.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Heineken said:


> I agree mate, everything causes cancer etc these days.


True, or obesity...i sometimes think the government aint happy unless everyones brickin it about something.

Anyway i`m gonna start giving it a go from tomorrow i think (gonna have to stock up :lol: ) if i do start to feel ill or anything then of course i`ll stop but as yourself and others have done it without problems...the bring it on!

....good job i like the stuff:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

It shouldnt be too bad, just make sure you buy tuna with the right amount cause most cans ive bought like smart price, princess, john west aldis own all have 24.6g or so of pro per 100g drained and a drained tin gives about 130-140g of tuna so i eat 2 a meal, but one day my mum bought some orca sh1t or somthing cause it was cheap like a pack of 3 for a quid and per 100g it only had about 16g of protein! So just watch, best option would be smart price imo, 45p a tin and about 26g or so of pro in it


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Not qaulity protein, and yes heavy metal accumulation over a few months weeks of heavy eating may be a protein- use eggology egg whites and neck those from the bottle or cook them very quick. A mate told me that saisburys now do egg whites in a bottle not sure how true this is but lay off the tuna IMO.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

too much mercury in tuna, would rather eat a full tub of cottage cheese, cheaper and tastier too


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> It shouldnt be too bad, just make sure you buy tuna with the right amount cause most cans ive bought like smart price, princess, john west aldis own all have 24.6g or so of pro per 100g drained and a drained tin gives about 130-140g of tuna so i eat 2 a meal, but one day my mum bought some orca sh1t or somthing cause it was cheap like a pack of 3 for a quid and per 100g it only had about 16g of protein! So just watch, best option would be smart price imo, 45p a tin and about 26g or so of pro in it


smart price is asda right??


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> too much mercury in tuna, would rather eat a full tub of cottage cheese, cheaper and tastier too


totally agree

other thing to consider is the level of salt in tuna?


----------

